# creare server FTP

## inspiron

Come faccio a creare un server FTP e a permettere ad un ip di scaricare dal server?

----------

## gutter

Emergi un server ftp, leggi la documentazione e lo configuri  :Wink: 

----------

## thoeni

Dipende da che server vuoi... testuale o grafico?

Io uso da tempo "Proftpd" e mi trovo piuttosto bene...

```
emerge proftpd
```

e sei a posto  :Wink: 

questo è il sito dove trovi anche delle configurazioni di esempio:

http://www.proftpd.org/

http://www.proftpd.org/docs/example-conf.html

...poi volendo puoi emergere "gproftpd" che è una interfaccia grafica che si basa su proftpd... di solito lo uso in testuale, ma se ho bisogno di controllare i trasferimenti mi capita di aprire l'interfaccia grafica... per la mia esperienza è un buon programma...

Buon lavoro!

Ah, ovviamente quando lo avrai emerso, dà un'occhiata a

```
man proftpd
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## sourcez

Io uso vsftpd mi trovo molto bene, semplice da configurare e un'attenzione particolare per la sicurezza....infatti giusto per fare un esempio è il server FTP che usano www.kernel.org o www.openbsd.org.    :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'è anche pure-ftp che dicono sia semplice da configurare

----------

## oRDeX

si lo uso io, con una ritoccatina a /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd ti funziona alla grande

----------

## lan

Ciao 

in questi giorni ho provato vari server ftp, quello che mi sono trovato meglio è stato vsftpd, pureftpd l'ho provato ma non mi è piaciuto molto... è semplice da configurare e molto buono..

Ciao :)

----------

## lavish

Io uso vsftpd (grazie ancora gutter) e mi trovo davvero molto bene! Molte opzioni sul versante sicurezza visto che devo gestire un upload anonimo   :Confused: 

cya!

----------

## inspiron

l'jo installato, solo cvhe quando provo a farlo partire mi dice:

```

500 OOPS: missing value in config file for:                                                        [ !! ]

```

come mai?

dove posso trovare una guida per settarlo?

piu che altro mi interessa fare una "selezione" degli IP...

----------

## lan

bhe.. apriti il file di conf e leggilo un po` non è difficile, anzi,  è tutto bello e commentato

comunque [url]http://www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/ftp-server.htm[/url]

questo link tu può essere utile.

ciao

----------

## MonsterMord

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> l'jo installato, solo cvhe quando provo a farlo partire mi dice:
> 
> ```
> 
> 500 OOPS: missing value in config file for:                                                        [ !! ]
> ...

 

io ho fatto le botte con vsftpd, nel file di configurazione di default ci deve essere qualche parametro che non gli piace, giuro che non ho ancora scoperto quale.

Ad ogni modo, dopo un po' di prove ho trovato questa configurazione che gli piace:

```

cat /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

# Standalone mode

background=YES

listen=YES

max_clients=200

max_per_ip=4

# Access rights

anonymous_enable=YES

#no_anon_password=YES

local_enable=NO

write_enable=YES

anon_upload_enable=YES

anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

anon_other_write_enable=YES

# Security

chown_uploads=YES

chown_username=ftp

anon_world_readable_only=NO

connect_from_port_20=YES

hide_ids=YES

pasv_min_port=50000

pasv_max_port=60000

# Features

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd/xferlog

vsftpd_log_file=/var/log/vsftpd/vsftpd.log

ls_recurse_enable=YES

ascii_download_enable=YES

async_abor_enable=YES

# Performance

#one_process_model=YES

idle_session_timeout=120

data_connection_timeout=300

accept_timeout=60

connect_timeout=60

anon_max_rate=50000

anon_root=/home/pub

nopriv_user=ftp

```

Lo faccio partire a mano sul mio portatile quando mi serve "/etc/init.dvsftpd start", tengo la /home/pub in sola lettura con la cartella incoming dove tutti possono scrivere. Non sara' il massimo della sicurezza ma per il mio portatile mi accontento.

----------

## inspiron

intanto grazie....

E per permettere solo ad alcuni io di entrare?

----------

## inspiron

scusate ma ho cercato sul man su google e sul forum ma niente....

Come si fa a creare un server ftpcon proftpd a cui possono accedere solo gli ip che gli do io?

P.S.:ho fastweb...

----------

## MonsterMord

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Come si fa a creare un server ftpcon proftpd a cui possono accedere solo gli ip che gli do io?

 

usa xinetd

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.:ho fastweb...
> 
> 

 

ah... mi dispiace.

----------

## inspiron

noto un filo di acidità... o sbaglio?

----------

## mouser

Da quanto ho capito con fastweb non puoi accedere dall'esterno della rete fastweb al tuo pc ....... l'ip con il quale esci dalla rete fastweb e' condiviso con tutti gli utenti fw della tua zona  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Da quanto ho capito con fastweb non puoi accedere dall'esterno della rete fastweb al tuo pc ....... l'ip con il quale esci dalla rete fastweb e' condiviso con tutti gli utenti fw della tua zona 
> 
> Ciriciao
> 
> mouser 

 

per questo l'avevo specificato...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

se non puoi utilizzare una limitazione degli accessi basata sull'ip prova a mettere un'autenticazione tipo password...

prova a leggerti la documentazione, penso sia possibile e semplice con qualunque ftp tu voglia usare

----------

## inspiron

ma una password è meno sicura di un firewall....

[OT]Per ora non ho iptables...Vuol dire che non ho nessun tipo di firewall?

----------

## mouser

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> se non puoi utilizzare una limitazione degli accessi basata sull'ip prova a mettere un'autenticazione tipo password...
> 
> prova a leggerti la documentazione, penso sia possibile e semplice con qualunque ftp tu voglia usare

 

Resta comunque il fatto che anche se fa un server ftp, questo restera' accessibile solo da un altro pc della rete fw. Come si fa, dall'esterno di fw, ad accedere l'ip e specificare il proprio server ftp? Non so se c'e' qualche modo (a parte tunnel criptati IPv6 e sbatti vari).

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

e un firewall è meno sicuro di un cavo di rete tagliato....  :Wink:   dipende tutto da cosa ci metti sopra e quanta sicurezza ti serve

In assoluto so che il protocollo ftp è uno dei più bucati....

----------

## inspiron

apparte che credo che un esterno dalla rete fastweb possa cmq cmq connettersi a me...CREDO

credo che alla fine faro ftp anonimo con password....

Ma senza viptablees è come se non avessi firewall?

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> apparte che credo che un esterno dalla rete fastweb possa cmq cmq connettersi a me...CREDO
> 
> 

 

Precisiamo questo discorso. La rete fastweb è una lan per cui tutti gli ip dei PC connessi ad essa sono IP privati e quindi non direttamente accessibili da un altro pc della rete (internet). Per questo motivo il router di fastweb effettua un NAT per fare uscire tali pc su internet. Tutti i PC di fastweb condividono lo stesso IP pubblico.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo che alla fine faro ftp anonimo con password....
> 
> 

 

Devi specificare cosa vuoi fare. Nel senso che se intendi bloccare l'accesso solo a determinati IP o vuoi un accesso con autenticazione (o entrambi). 

Nel primo caso il firewall centra poco o niente (poco nel senso che se lo metti su aumenti la sicurezza della rete ma non quella del protocollo ftp). Nel secondo caso l'uso del firewall potrebbe essere una delle soluzioni.

----------

## inspiron

ho provato ad usare gproftpd, ma quando prova a far aprtire il server mi dice:

```

 - getaddrinfo 'portatile' error: Name or service not known

 - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'portatile'

 - error: no valid servers configured

 - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'

```

come mai?

----------

## inspiron

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   apparte che credo che un esterno dalla rete fastweb possa cmq cmq connettersi a me...CREDO
> 
>  
> 
> Precisiamo questo discorso. La rete fastweb è una lan per cui tutti gli ip dei PC connessi ad essa sono IP privati e quindi non direttamente accessibili da un altro pc della rete (internet). Per questo motivo il router di fastweb effettua un NAT per fare uscire tali pc su internet. Tutti i PC di fastweb condividono lo stesso IP pubblico.
> ...

 

in che senso accesso con autentificazione?

vorrei lasciare il server ftp aempre attivo e potermi collegare al mio pc usando una password da qualunque ip che gli ho specificato in precedenza...

----------

## gutter

Per accesso con autenticazione si intende accesso fornendo una credenziale (ad esempio una password).

----------

## inspiron

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Per accesso con autenticazione si intende accesso fornendo una credenziale (ad esempio una password).

 

allora ok  :Very Happy: 

vorrei fare un accesso con autentificazione e solo da alcuni ip....

P.S.:ma senza iptables chiunque puo entrarmi nel computer senza problemi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> P.S.:ma senza iptables chiunque puo entrarmi nel computer senza problemi?

 

Mi sembra un'esagerazione...

un firewall serve per aumentare la sicurezza... tuttvia un firewall settato male può essere inutile o addirittura dannoso! pertanto è una cosa da attivare solo se sai quello che stai facendo e se sai come farlo (ti anticipo che non è banale... se ci studi un po' sopra impari, ma ti servirà tempo)

----------

## inspiron

dove posso trovare un how to o un tutorial fatto bene?

----------

## gutter

http://www.netfilter.org/

----------

## MonsterMord

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> dove posso trovare un how to o un tutorial fatto bene?

 

Se hai tempo e voglia studiati il netfilter di linux, altrimenti non ci sbattere troppo la testa, non pensare che la rete pulluli di cracker che vogliano sfondare proprio il tuo pc.

E' piu' importante controllare di offrire solo i servizi indispensabili, configurarli bene e tenerli aggiornati.

Se una macchina e' configurata bene un firewall e' del tutto inutile.

p.s.: quella su fastweb era una battuta, ho dimenticato la faccina   :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: quella su fastweb era una battuta, ho dimenticato la faccina  

 

ok...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## soigres

dunque, prima di tutto devo dire che dopo l'installazione di base (anzi in realtà ho messo su anche gnome) e pingando il pc mi vede la porta ftp aperta però ho fatto una ricerca tra i file e tra gli ebuild e non ho nessun server ftp installato a quanto pare...

in ogni caso a me serve un server ftp, il più facile e semplice che ci sia, da usare in console ma possibilmente che abbia anche un front-end

per ora potrei anche però accontentarmi di un server http tipo Http File Server (per winzozz)... pendo dalle vostre labbra

grazie, ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

invece delle nostre labbra potresti consultare la simpatica ricerca sul forum...

----------

## lopio

ti consiglio proftp mi sembra proprio facile facile

----------

## gaffiere

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-45620-highlight-ftp.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-264690-highlight-ftp.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-287386-highlight-ftp.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-271365-highlight-ftp.html

e ce ne sono altri come questi: la ricerca del forum ti è amica.

see ya

----------

## gutter

@soigres: Ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo. 

Continua qui.

----------

## soigres

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ti consiglio proftp mi sembra proprio facile facile

 ottimo... ha anche il front-end per gtk, perfetto! :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ti consiglio proftp mi sembra proprio facile facile

 

Concordo, anche io uso questo come server ftp casalingo  :Wink: 

----------

